# Tebow, what are you doing? (Steelers vs. Broncos - AFC Wild Card)



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

8 yards in the first quarter? This is laughable.

Seriously, though, he's not going to win this game, there's just no way this kind of performance will be met with victory.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I know, right? Haha, eight yards in the first quarter! I bet he couldn't even get a home run if the goalie was asleep!


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, I know, right? Haha, eight yards in the first quarter! I bet he couldn't even get a home run if the goalie was asleep!


_@

What?

That post has all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

AHAHAHA, EIGHT YARDS.  
Seriously, though, I really hope the Broncos win.  My stepdad's a Steelers fan and I HATE my stepdad.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

FUCK YOU, TEBOW. YOU FUCKING GLORIFIED ASSHOLE. I HOPE YOU MOTHER DISOWNS YOU AND NO ONE EVER LOVES YOU.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

^I like this guy.  Can we keep him?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow is just a terrible quarterback that had a string of lucky games that has come to an end.  The only reason he got any attention in the first place was because of this fanbase of Jesus-humpers he's built up around him.  Maybe next season they'll put him back in the third string where he belongs, or cut him altogether.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

Say what you will, if he beats Pittsburgh, that'll shut the front runners in my area up for a good couple of weeks. Even if he beats the Squealers, I doubt he beats Baltimore or New England.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Tebow is just a terrible quarterback that had a string of lucky games that has come to an end.  The only reason he got any attention in the first place was because of this fanbase of Jesus-humpers he's built up around him.  Maybe next season they'll put him back in the third string where he belongs, *or cut him altogether.*


I liked Denver, honestly, but this character just kills it for me.  Though I really don't have any right to be in this thread since my team didn't even make it to the playoffs ;w;


ObsidianLaughter said:


> Say what you will, if he beats  Pittsburgh, that'll shut the front runners in my area up for a good  couple of weeks. Even if he beats the Squealers, I doubt he beats  Baltimore or New England.


I will take back all my hate of New England if they put Tebow in his place.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Im a christian but i dont think god helps with football.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Say what you will, if he beats Pittsburgh, that'll shut the front runners in my area up for a good couple of weeks. Even if he beats the Squealers, I doubt he beats Baltimore or New England.


An anti-Steelers wolf/hyena hybrid species? I'm not too worried about what you think.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> An anti-Steelers wolf/hyena hybrid species? I'm not too worried about what you think.


I'm only anti-Steelers 'cause of my stepdad.  I feel bad for it 'cause I love my uncle and he's a huge Pittsburgh fan.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

^ I live in Northeast Ohio and I'm a Dolphins fan. I've been loyal for over 20 years, doesn't bother me none. I just hate listening to the: "OMG LOOK AT ALL OUR RINGS EVEN THOUGH I'VE PROBABLY BEEN A STEELERS FAN FOR .5 YEARS, I JUST WANT TO ROOT FOR WHO WINS AND I'LL PROBABLY ROOT FOR THE PACKERS NEXT YEAR HOLY CRAP"

Say what you will. My teams been in mediocrity for many years and I won't change who I root for despite that. 

Or was that some poke at the fact that my hybridization is the two most common species of animal used? Touche, bro, touche.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the falcons.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Say what you will. My teams been in mediocrity for many years and I won't change who I root for despite that.


I know how you feel.  Chicago is one of the worst teams in the league, but I still love 'em.  You know whose loyalty I really admire, is that shared by St. Louis fans.  Shame that the teams I like just kind of really suck...


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

> You know whose loyalty I really admire, is that shared by St. Louis  fans.  Shame that the teams I like just kind of really suck...



They got what their loyalty deserved during the Kurt Warner dynasty. They really should have franchised the guy, don't know why they put their trust in Bulger prior to the injuries since Warner still had it in him. I've never had any problems with rams fans since they had to take shit for so many years prior to the Warner Dynasty, and now are taking shit once again. I honestly do hope Fisher goes there because I think the Rams need him more than we do. (Even though we really do need a coach and a dynasty QB..)


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

FUCK YOU, BEN. REPENT FOR YOU SINS, DAMMIT, WE NEED TO WIN THIS.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

It might just be me, but I'm starting to feel that college draftees (or whatever they're called; feeling derp right now) are slowly becoming worse and worse.

Edit: I thought you'd be a TB fan, KingNow, lookin' at your avi. :V


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> FUCK YOU, BEN. REPENT FOR YOU SINS, DAMMIT, WE NEED TO WIN THIS.


You sure take football seriously.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> You sure take football seriously.



I'm originally from Pittsburgh, we all take Pittsburgh seriously.

EDIT: Pittsburgh football, I mean.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Okay, you're from the city, that's a little more respectable than being from the state of Ohio and rooting for the teams most hated rivals like a ton of NE Ohio frontrunners are.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

God's finally getting even with Ben, I guess.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> God's finally getting even with Ben, I guess.


It was a long time coming.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

teeeeebooow whowo


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Ben, you better start Big Bending.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually, I'm hoping the Steelers make it to the Super Bowl so I'll have an excuse to go out that night.  I can't stand being here for the Super Bowl.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I only watch the super bowl for commercials.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> I only watch the super bowl for commercials.



Doesn't everyone besides people with fantasy rosters?


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Doesn't everyone besides people with fantasy rosters?


Fantasy rosters?


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Fantasy rosters?


Fantasy football.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Fantasy football.


Fantasy football?


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Fantasy football?



It's like a RPG, but with football instead of elves and dwarfs and games instead of battles.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> It's like a RPG, but with football instead of elves and dwarfs and games instead of battles.


Oh ok.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Big Ben is all over this shit, even with an injury.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

My this game is so exiting i might explode.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Sudden death with Broncos in possession, unlimited 15 minute quarters, and Tim Tebow finally wearing out.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT, OH MY GOD I'M BEYOND FUCKING FURIOUS. FUCK YOU, TIM TEBOW AND YOUR OPEN DISPLAY OF PRAYER. 

FUCK YOU FOR NOT SUPPORTING THE DIVISION OF CHURCH AND STATE.

FUCK YOU. FUCK YOU. FUCK YOU.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

TEEEEEBOOOOOOOOWWWWW.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> TEEEEEBOOOOOOOOWWWWW.



DON'T FUCKING CELEBRATE THIS HORESHIT.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Free country go tebow.

How dare you not like tebow.

TEEEBOOOOWWWW .


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Free country go tebow.
> 
> How dare you not like tebow.
> 
> TEEEBOOOOWWWW .



I HOPE BRADY RAPES THE LIVING FUCK OUT OF TEBOW AND EVERYONE HE'S EVER LOVED.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Well you sure dont like tebow do ya.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh well what ya gonna do.


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

HAHA

â€‹SPORTS


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

shteev said:


> HAHA
> 
> â€‹SPORTS


*
LOL I'M TOO HARDCORE FOR SPORTS!

*


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

trufax


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

shteev said:


> trufax



Don't make this night any worse for me, please. You have no idea how mad I am.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

But we must always remember it is just a game and not anything to get mad about.


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> Don't make this night any worse for me, please. You have no idea how mad I am.



As you wish, sire.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> But we must always remember it is just a game and not anything to get mad about.



DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHH

You have NO idea how much football means to me. The Steelers are now OUT of the playoffs.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow there im a lover not a fighter but i will fight if needed


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

lol, I come back from celebrating the Giants advancing for a rematch in Green Bay and I see this thread.  Well done, OP.

THIS IS WHY YOU DON'T MAKE THREADS ABOUT GAMES WHILE THEY'RE IN PROGRESS, SON!


----------



## Alstor (Jan 8, 2012)

KingNow said:


> 8 yards in the first quarter? This is laughable.
> 
> *Seriously, though, he's not going to win this game, there's just no way this kind of performance will be met with victory.*


For me, you will never, ever live this down.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Alstor said:


> For me, you will never, ever live this down.



It'd be a lot different if he just took it like a man and ate his crow.  Instead wishing death and so on against Tebow for doing just enough to win?

Nah, this will stick.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen Steelers fans take this well, I've seen Steelers fans take it well, but then blame the Cleveland Browns, and then I saw this.

You can rest assured that "fucking miracles" won't stop Tom Brady, as it takes a damn apocalypse to stop Beiber Junior, so your wish will be granted next week.

/sigh.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

Alstor said:


> For me, you will never, ever live this down.



I'll take that to heart.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I've seen Steelers fans take this well, I've seen Steelers fans take it well, but then blame the Cleveland Browns, and then I saw this.
> 
> You can rest assured that "fucking miracles" won't stop Tom Brady, as it takes a damn apocalypse to stop Beiber Junior, so your wish will be granted next week.



Even with all of Pitts' injuries, the Pats don't have nearly the kind of defense that Tebow and company just faced.  If they let Tebow play his college-game, they will put up points against the Pats.

Likewise, for the most part I liked what I saw from the Broncos' defense, especially in the second-quarter.  But if they want to go to New England and beat Brady, they can't let gifts like Big Ben's several potential interceptions fall out of their grasp.

It also helps when the refs understand the difference between a forward pass and a lateral which would have kept that game from even going to overtime in the first place.


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't give a shit about sports, but I hate Tebow for his religious charades while on the field. 

He bothers me on some form of philosophical ground. Or something.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> I don't give a shit about sports, but I hate Tebow for his religious charades while on the field.
> 
> He bothers me on some form of philosophical ground. Or something.



Is this for realz or just fuckin' with us?

I can't honestly tell.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 9, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Even with all of Pitts' injuries, the Pats don't have nearly the kind of defense that Tebow and company just faced.  If they let Tebow play his college-game, they will put up points against the Pats.


And even if the Broncos win that game, and the game after that, I'll have one thing to say:

Packers 2012.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It'd be a lot different if he just took it like a man and ate his crow.  Instead wishing death and so on against Tebow for doing just enough to win?
> 
> Nah, this will stick.



What gets me most about Tebow is that he's the most underachieving winner I've yet seen in any sport.  He's doing just enough to win games that by rights he should lose in landslides.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah the thing that gets me about Tebow is the sports media. Hyped too early and his interviews are terrible. Otherwise he's just another quarterback in a sea of quarterbacks I'll never bother to remember.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 9, 2012)

Alstor said:


> And even if the Broncos win that game, and the game after that, I'll have one thing to say:
> 
> Packers 2012.



Well personally I like the Saints' chances better than the Pack's.  After watching the Lion's get torched, I'm not sure anyone can stop them.  The best shot I think is going to be San Francisco to do that, cause I don't think Green Bay's defense will be able to match-up against New Orleans.  Though it'd be nice to see the G-Men feed off their '07 magic.



ArielMT said:


> What gets me most about Tebow is that he's the most underachieving winner I've yet seen in any sport.  He's doing just enough to win games that by rights he should lose in landslides.





ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Nah the thing that gets me about Tebow is the sports media. Hyped too early and his interviews are terrible. Otherwise he's just another quarterback in a sea of quarterbacks I'll never bother to remember.



Throwing only 10 completions is certainly nothing to write home about.  By all accounts, coaches everywhere should be using Tebow's tape to teach quarterbacks how NOT to do their jobs.

But here's the problem with Tebow, or at least the one he presents to opposing defenses: he's essentially a non-stop Wildcat offense.  You never know if, when he's running around outside of the pocket, if he's going to take-off or throw.  The difference between him and say a Michael Vick-type of player is that he's bigger and a lot more physical than most "mobile quarterbacks" are and therefore has no fear when running up-field.  But as he even says in his press-conferences, the biggest factor is that he's got a great supporting cast helping him out which keeps him in these games long enough to do the bare minimum to win.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 9, 2012)

KingNow said:


> 8 yards in the first quarter? This is laughable.
> 
> Seriously, though, he's not going to win this game, there's just no way this kind of performance will be met with victory.



You, my friend, will never ever live your silly prediction now. Let this video be burned into your retinas as long as you live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxRoUUBmdfI


----------

